# Wrist wraps??



## xchewbaccax777 (Dec 14, 2015)

What are your favorite type of wrist wraps? just wondering what you like .. 18 inch, 36 inch??


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Dec 14, 2015)

https://www.prowriststraps.com/product/apt-wwb1-solid-black-wrist-wraps-heavy-design/,  36"


----------



## AnaSCI (Dec 14, 2015)

Phoenixk2 said:


> https://www.prowriststraps.com/product/apt-wwb1-solid-black-wrist-wraps-heavy-design/,  36"



Yes. They are the sponsors here.


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Dec 14, 2015)

AnaSCI said:


> Yes. They are the sponsors here.



I use them 4 days a week...


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Dec 15, 2015)

AnaSCI said:


> Yes. They are the sponsors here.


I will check them out too so they're pretty good huh


----------

